
The $5,000 decision to get rid of my past - enobrev
https://www.polygon.com/2017/7/12/15958318/the-5000-decision-to-get-rid-of-my-past
======
DrScump
Folks, don't let the relatively mundane-sounding title make you overlook this
wonderfully-written account.

